# Outdoor Photography Blog



## m.stevenson (Mar 26, 2010)

So just started an blog based around outdoor photography. My idea with this blog is giving some technical tips, inspiration and, a little incite from me and possible other photographers.

The blog is at http://www.outdoorphotographyblog.blogspot.com.

If you have any creative ideas, possible future topics, opinions, or even if you just say you saw it post below. I would greatly appreciate it if you could help me spread the word about it. 

Much appreciated, 

Mitch


----------



## mtfd635 (Mar 26, 2010)

Ya spelled it wrong.


----------



## m.stevenson (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks for the correcting... the dyslexia a rushing to type is kicking my butt today


----------



## Chris Stegner (Mar 26, 2010)

Not sure how much control you have over the style sheets, but you jump between left and centered text. I would choose one (left) and stick with it. I create my own WordPress themes so things like that jump out out me. I suppose it's because it's an "out of the can" blog template, but it just looks like so many others. And again, probably because it's free... the ads are distracting.


----------

